# Game 39: Heat @ Blazers (1/9 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, January 9, 2011 | 9:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Even with all their injuries, Portland is still playing very well. Especially at home where they are 12-3 and have won 7 in a row there. They havent lost at home since late November. So this is definitely gonna be a tough one.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Win #30 should we get it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

New-Orlando is chasing us down like we stole their lunch money, better keep on rolling.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What happened to all those haters who claimed "Brandon Roy > Dwyane Wade"?

:flay:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We definitely need to keep winning or else we could easily drop to 3rd seed within a matter of games, with how close it is at the moment.

Alternatively, we could just grab 1st spot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I want this win badly. Beating a 40 year old Lakers record (if we get to 17 road wins) is up there with winning a title in terms of Heat history.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> What happened to all those haters who claimed "Brandon Roy > Dwyane Wade"?
> 
> :flay:


Ya that was hilarious. During the XX year when Dwyane was hobbling, it became common knowledge that Ginobili and Roy were way better than Dwyane. No one chose to keep in mind that he wasn't close to healthy. So funny how fickle and impatient the media and fans can be.

Gonna be a tough game. We only go here one time, so it'd be nice if we can prove we can win against this surging team at home.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta play better than we have of late though. No more coasting. Crush em.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I knew Aldridge was playing well since Roy went out but I didnt know he had a streak of 25 or more points in 5 straight games. Bosh has his work cut out for him tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Similar ballers, Lamarcus and Bosh. Hopefully CB wins out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Terry Porter goes from NBA coach to Blazers sideline reporter? Are you kidding me? Or is he on the Blazers coaching staff and he was just doing a tv interview for them?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nope, I actually think he's a sideline reporter...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade makes his 1st J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J for Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, that would've ended with a highlight. **** you Miller...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sucks for Porter. I'm sure he'd only stoop that low for PO though.

Tough shot Bosh

LeBron with a new sneaker colorway! [/fashionupdate]


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Wow, Terry Porter goes from NBA coach to Blazers sideline reporter? Are you kidding me? Or is he on the Blazers coaching staff and he was just doing a tv interview for them?


I thought he was coaching at some Division 3 school?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO ref...jesus...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 2-2 on J's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible D to start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another slow start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3-3 now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade 3-3. Shaking off Milwaukee.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 4-4 for Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh can't allow LaMarcus to beat him on the offensive glass. LaMarcus is a joke of a rebounder.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane Wade. One man wrecking crew.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

4-4


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

As many FGs as he had in MIL


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron being Batumed?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Arroyo needs to keep hitting that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No D so far for the Heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta close out better on Aldridge, Bosh


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DEFENSE!!!!!

:flay:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

5-5 baby, and 11111111111111


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade. 5-5 now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

5-5 and1


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Barrett and Rice are so annoying. It's like Tommy Heinsohn x2.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

6-6!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6-6!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade rode to work on the Energy Bus today!

:allhail:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

6-6!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just Boshin'


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Chris


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF alrdidge...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lucky shot by Aldridge


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

7-7!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7-7


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lucky shot for Aldridge there. Bosh needs to guard him better though. That was weak

7-7???


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade is looking to balance out his stats from the Milwaukee game?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade with the Positive Disposition!

:allhail:

Better Defense!

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They're gonna have to put Batum on Wade soon. Then Lebron can start going to work on Matthews.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron finally scores.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron pulling up after the SunSports fail


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ to the line after the near-make


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Barrett and Rice are so annoying. It's like Tommy Heinsohn x2.


I havrnt watched many Blazers games but I have heard that they are pretty big homers.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BTW, I wish Wade would have told us about Wes Matthews. Some inside info would have been nice.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Spo, keep Wade in when he's this hot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice steal by Juwan and pass to Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Every time I see Aldridge grab a rebound, our front court loses respect points.


Juwan...sucking...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No way Juwan got off the ground there. He cant get off the ground to begin with.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Official thought Juwon jumped? This is the NBA guy...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Juwan Howard leads the leage in Complaints to Ref Per 48 Minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet D by Batum there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan sucks


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Howard got faked out of his boots there. I don't think I ever hoped a Heat player would get a 2nd tech like I did after his travel.

Batum eating LeBron alive there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan scores


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-26 Miami after 1

Heat shoot 63% yet are only up 1. Gotta clean up the glass and not allow those easy 2nd chance points.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible, horrible D against Mills there. Was that Chalmers inviting Patty to a rim party, and then waiting for an RSVP?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes it was MC


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Yes it was MC


Why does he just let guys by him and why has it not been corrected in 3 offseasons? It just boggles the mind.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet J by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice spin and J for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love that Portland crowd. Wish the Heat arena was close to that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Why does he just let guys by him and why has it not been corrected in 3 offseasons? It just boggles the mind.


For someone who is so great at picking off steals, on and off the ball, he really has terrible reaction time guarding the ball. Part of it is our system requires positioning that funnels the offensive player baseline, leaving the defender vulnerable for those kind of drives. But he doesn't seem to angle himself properly or react quickly when they do drive.

Wade's got a nice game going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Bosh

nice play by Mario


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Patty Mills has looked really good this year but I'm glad he's missing tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That crowd is so into every second. The uhhs and ahh's Wade are getting has got to be motivating him


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's Brian Grant. Nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad shot by Wade even though he's feeling it. Either drive by Aldridge or give it back to Bosh in the post.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the rebound and putback.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The poor Cavaliers. Were having a very respectable early season and then after we blew them away they have never been the same.

Varejao maybe out for the year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Patty Mills has looked really good this year but I'm glad he's missing tonight.


Even with Bayless gone, they have a lot of young guards. I had thought Elliot Williams and Armon Johnson were pretty much the same player in this last draft, and they wound up with both.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Much love to Brian Grant


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm so happy with our rebounding this quarter I could cry. These are some tough rebounds.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade olly - Bosh oop. Nice!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wade is driving less now but good pass to bosh.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBron goes beast mode on the road.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Batum is lighting us up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. A gift from the refs there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> LeBron goes beast mode on the road.


Honestly. We should either wear black/red at home, or have the fans boo. He even shoots better from the line!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nobody guarded Batum there. Right under the rim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7-0 Portland run. Our offense when Wade has gone to the bench has been non-existent.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron, guard Batum would you - jesus F'ing christ...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great pass Bron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron

Like how we're running more tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How is Aldridge already with 6 boards? CHHHHHHHHHHHRIS!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

They're zoning us!?

We Want House! We Want House! We Want House! Eddie! Eddie! Eddie!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Lebron has missed a lot of easy layups this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Clean look for Bosh by LeBron.

Travels under the rim after a great opportunity though


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow Spo. He thinks LeBron has 2 so he takes him out...he only had 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

46-44 miami at the half

Heat shoot 54% in the half and hold Portland to 40% yet its just a 2pt game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So we shot 54% and are only up 2, but with the horrible stretches of D, that's not the worst of situations. Offense is smooth, but we definitely need to and can take it up a notch on the other end and rebounding. Hopefully we come out stronger in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Wow Spo. He thinks LeBron has 2 so he takes him out...he only had 1.


I did not get that move at all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> How is Aldridge already with 6 boards? CHHHHHHHHHHHRIS!


3 offensive rebounds. He beat Joel on one, Chris on one and I forgot who he beat on the other. But he uses those long arms and slaps the ball back to a teammate like our bigs always do. Gotta keep a body on him and have trust that a teammate will get the rebound.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron so non-chalantly gets awesome stat lines.

12/7/4 and he hasn't even played that well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> So we shot 54% and are only up 2, but with the horrible stretches of D, that's not the worst of situations. Offense is smooth, but we definitely need to and can take it up a notch on the other end and rebounding. Hopefully we come out stronger in the 2nd half.


I was gonna say that its only a matter of time until Portland starts hitting those open 3's they had, but just checked the stats and they are the 4th worst 3pt fg% team in the league so hopefully they continue shooting like it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's not like we've hit any threes either, although most of those have been contested


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Batum is going all CDR on us..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just noticed Aldridge is tripling Bosh on the boards. Just awful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PO is making a point to get back in transition now. Not going to crash the offensive boards it looks like.

Hopefully our good half court O continues. We've been attacking the zone well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course they get a putback right after I say that.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is painful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're not playing like an elite team right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our D has SUCKED today


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO Carlos. Awful pass. AGHHH


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

14pts in 5 minutes. Unacceptable.

But I thought the 3rd was 'our' quarter!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So Portland has gotten away with a clear offensive goal tend and now a travel. 

Still though, gotta pick up the D.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We're full on pansy-itis tonight.

PICK IT UP YOU WUSSY SOBs!

:flay:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Batum is going all CDR on us..


I said a while ago I'm more concerned with our wing defense (both currently and historically) than our big or even PG D.

Horrible D all around there. I think we'll see Joel now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I just started watchin and we started gettin whooped.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z is pretty useless tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Keep attacking Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet tip in by Lebron


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a super duper man crush on LeBron.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These refs are just not of quality for the speed of an NBA game. They just missed a blatant offensive goaltending by LeBron. The second time they missed that this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We need a James Posey. James Jones is not a stopper. Maybe try Miller?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Offensive foul?!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats better, my boy D Wade will save me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Dwyane, no 3s!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Wade never shot another three pointer he would be better off for it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Selfish LeBron fumbles fast break.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot after bad shot right now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why don't you kick is back to Wade Lebron...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bang LBJ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Lebron!


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Caught them off gard on this one


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was screaming at LeBron to go left there. He hardly ever does in those situations. Worked out well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We have 4 points from the 'supporting cast' tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta start driving more. 6 free throws for this team is way too little.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice steal and dunk by Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should've been a power slam Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh - you're good, but not that good.

Two slams in a row for LBJ.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Better D


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Commentary on that LeBron dunk;

Eric = "Nobody came to get posterized by LeBron."
Tony = "Doesn't matter, anybody in the way would have got hurt, he was getting to the rim."

:lol:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wtf!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's a call you almost never see.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bob Delaney has been showing off his Napoleon complex all year long. I knew this would be a loss with this ref crew.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> We have 4 points from the 'supporting cast' tonight.


Holy **** you're right. Arroyo and Howard with 2 each, and THAT'S IT. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lebron got to the basket from the free throws off his pivot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought James was pounding there, but he got to the hoop with some nice footwork.

Someone stop Batum please?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 3 JJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333

Finally, Miami hits a 3


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wheres the ball movement


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you JJ. A 3 before the fourth quarter. Alas!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

67-65 Portland after 3

Still shooting 51% and holding Portland to 42%, yet they're up 2 because they're outscoring us 21-7 from the free throw line and the 3pt line.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I was thinking today that if Chauncey got bought out I wouldn't want him because I would feel bad for Chalmers and Arroyo, but after this game it's obvious we don't have a playoff caliber starter at the PG position. Arroyo doesn't show up for big games and Chalmers is such a Chalmers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

6 free throws for the GAME for us!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Lebron.

Hopefully Spo gets Wade and Bosh in this game quickly. Dont like them not starting this 4th.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

WE need stops


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jesus Christ how is that not a flagrant?!

Lebron is a beast but call the rules the same way for him.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

**** Portland.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That shoulda been a ****ing flagrant. He tried to tackle Lebron.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Jesus Christ how is that not a flagrant?!
> 
> Lebron is a beast but call the rules the same way for him.


ridiculous how he took that hit and barely even fell off balance. the guy is a tank.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Chauncey would help a lot. We definitely don't have playoff PGs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Rio.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice double standards ref. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh thats bull*****


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That record has stood for 40 years because NBA refs are garbage. It will never be broken. Such a shame because we had a shot.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow Refs Wow


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Not feeling good about this one


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Patty Mills is the kind of change-of-pace PG that Mario WISHES he was.

Sick of Rio's retardness.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why take Lebron out SPo. Why.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Huge 3 by Wade. Wow


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Love me some Wade!


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Wade!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> That record has stood for 40 years because NBA refs are garbage. It will never be broken. Such a shame because we had a shot.


What record?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 shots? Its an alley-oop. Why?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron woulda make a great TE in football.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We aren't winning this one guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio you suck.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Spo is about to Bobby Knight Mario.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Could this game be called any more one-sided? And I didn't even see the 1st half.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Leave Rio somewhere on this trip, hell, assign him to the D-League too.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 2 shots? Its an alley-oop. Why?


Was it even a foul? They've been fronting our passes on the other end and we haven't gotten that call all game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I repeat. We've shot 8 free throws. WTF.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus ****ING christ.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Spoelstra. Get a technical. Now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Weak call. If you're calling that then we have no chance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1!

Wow


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

And1 Dw


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WADE AND 1.

Get mad!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebound


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Bosh

What a pass!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Lebron2Bosh that was sick!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was the longest runner ever by Mills


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate Patty Mills wtf is this


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

WTF BOSH?! Take him! Don't settle!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mills is killing us. Im kinda proud he's doing well as he's Aussie, but pissed off right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need more from Bosh.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Camby vs Bosh is not a very good matchup for us, he's been hesitant all game on offense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big shot by Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That was very un-wardenlike.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're screwed. No stops. No rebounding.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LMA vs Joel is apparently not a very good matchup either


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron. wow.

If we could only get stops now..


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

That might be it =/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that was the dagger.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like Wes Matthews chose a good time to get going.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dagger by Wes.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Joel sucks


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yep thats game unless they pull something out of their ass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Aldridge with 20-13-7


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They are hitting all the big jumpers in the 4th


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LOL On the stream im watching they showed a greatest plays in NBA history montage followed by the Matthews 3 just now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cant get any stops.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron's keeping Miami in it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can we get some stops because Lebron is red hot right now


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, that's why you sign Lebron and Wade lol


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Or not...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the layup.

2pt game just like that. LOVE THIS TEAM.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

HERE COMES The King and Mv3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade! more stops more stops more stops


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I love LeBron. I love Wade. I love this team.

:allhail:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade with the layup.
> 
> 2pt game just like that. LOVE THIS TEAM.


Hahaha, check my last post, great minds think alike!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

On the road/newbie officials these guys don't ****ing care. You still aren't going to blow them out. Only blown out the one game by Indiana all season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Come on guys. Forget all the refs dog ****, its in reach now. Play smart.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shutdown D. Come on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are shooting 56% and have been over 50% the entire game yet only have 89pts. How is that possible?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heated said:


> LOL On the stream im watching they showed a greatest plays in NBA history montage followed by the Matthews 3 just now.


Well they just did the same thing with Wade's layup. Thats weird.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Flagrant!?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

haha blatant double..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

No flagrant!?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Holy **** that was unnecessary contact. That is the pure definition of a flagrant.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron just double dribbled. That makes up for the double dribble that Matthews had earlier.

JJ to the line to tie the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nah no dlagrant, im just praying haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tie game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Tied up just like that.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat are shooting 56% and have been over 50% the entire game yet only have 89pts. How is that possible?


Turnovers and just a low number of shots. Only 72 attempts.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Refs with the gift back to us, PO can't complain though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DEEEEEEEEEEFFFFFFEEEENNNNSSSSE!!!!!

:flay:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat are shooting 56% and have been over 50% the entire game yet only have 89pts. How is that possible?


Bob Delaney is probably the longest dick in the NBA officiating stall right now. If he doesn't want you to win you aren't winning. He, whether consciously or subconsciously, is calling a Portland game tonight. Cheaters.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Aldridge is killing CB


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat are shooting 56% and have been over 50% the entire game yet only have 89pts. How is that possible?


17 turnovers has something to do with it...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You have to double Aldridge there. Come on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big FTs for LeBron. He hasnt been great tonight

Is Bosh really worse than Aldridge?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bosh has gotten mauled tonight...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

And that's why Bosh can't play center. LMA is just outmuscling him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron steps up with 2 big free throws.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gotta play D Portland will play for last shot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Incredible that this is a tied game. Think of all the possessions they have stolen from us. If we had just one more...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bring that D baby


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Defense. Please. I promise no more flay'ing tonight if you play defense...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Someone finally got it through Lamarcus' head that he is indeed a man, with testicles..damn near took 4 years to get him to play w some balls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeeez

OT again


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Overtime Take-over-time!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OT - lets go!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

whew


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Phew, we're lucky to be in overtime after being down 7 with a minute left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Miami will win this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF was McMillan thinking not giving Aldridge the ball there?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was the most fortuitous slip in the history of western civilization [/walton]

Enticed Dre to shoot when he sucks :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is hot. Feed the beast!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> Someone finally got it through Lamarcus' head that he is indeed a man, with testicles..damn near took 4 years to get him to play w some balls.


Honestly. I used to be really intrigued by him, but he never truly passed the numbers nor look (of game) test.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> Miami will win this game.


Don't come in here jinxing us BASEL


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

lol please no joel anthony!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo still going with this smallish lineup. Arroyo also has been in crunch time again over Chalmers. Interesting.........


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at this lineup

Arroyo
Wade
JJ
Lebron
Bosh

Wade hits the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

D-Wade!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Over time is Wade time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat ball. Great D by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Much better post D by Bosh there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Bosh! good D!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

French flop.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bummer


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Delaney again..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Makeup call. Definition: see last play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh come on that was clean!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

These refs are jealous of The King me thinks.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yessssss Bosh, more defense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big J by Bosh


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bosh!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dhalsim


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Chris Bosh... Cold blooded!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dayum Bosh. The net didn't even shake on that shot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris ****ing Bosh coming through


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Heated said:


> Don't come in here jinxing us BASEL


Nah, it's quite obvious. They're the better team. Portland had their opportunity to win, and blew it. Miami will take advantage and beat them.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> Nah, it's quite obvious. They're the better team. Portland had their opportunity to win, and blew it. Miami will take advantage and beat them.


I hope so. That last shot was Boshome!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 all now over 50% shooting for the game and have 86 of the 97pts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another good defensive possession by the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

YES. Great D!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Portland might not score in OT.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I just had a great idea. A senior league of the NBA. For former NBA players 45 and up. I would pay to see a fat Jordan and Rodman kicking it around. The Senior Basketball Association. S-Class.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lock down ****ing defense


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There's the D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No bueno Carlos. Bad shot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lame, Bosh should have taken that


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** Arroyo Why?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why are you shooting, Carlos?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron for 33333333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron Dagger.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj 3333333!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OMG LeBron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron no, no, no, YES!


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

lol lebron... you can't defend that


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron with the **** YOU threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Aldridge is legit.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ball don't lie. Street justice Delaney!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was screaming at him to pass to Bosh who was open under, but he was obviously determined to shoot. Good thing he did.

Aldridge misses first on other end. Good foul.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Look at these *** blazers trying to flop their way out of this.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I. Love. This. Team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Our defense in overtime is the reason it looks like we'll win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Remember when Lebron started this game slowly? :whoknows:

41-13-6 now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

41-13-6 for LeBron so far. Intense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Please no free throw shooting contest. Let the clock run.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We tied that one W2B, lol


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bosh is COLD BLOODED!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like a BOSH!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh! I ****ing love you!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dhalsim...yessssssssssss


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BOSHOME! Who you messin wit PORTLAND?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

****ING COLD BLOODED BOSH! ALL ****ING DAY! DON'T LET UP!

:flay:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ice cold J by brontosaurus Bosh.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Whenever Bosh with that skinny physique hits those three's I can't help but imagine Dave Chappelle, "Cooooooold-blooded."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Add Batum to the list.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PDX wont die...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Add Batum to the list.


He has CDR'd us the whole game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why didn't they go to the monitor on that last play? I thought Aldridge hit it out.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ron Rothstein! (Assistant) Coach of the Year!

:allhail:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, big turnover by LMA.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Karma


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Absolutely horrific no call, followed by horrific turnover by Aldiridge


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 3333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gas up the getaway jet! Robbery completed!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Now THAT, was a **** YOU threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is on MANroids!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

THE KING LIVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVES... It's gooood to be a HEAT fan.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't **** with road-show Lebron. He takes NO prisoners!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Unreal


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is loving playing the villain :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That's ****ing hawt!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

OH MY ****ING GOD! I JUST JIZZED MYSELF! I ****ING LOVE YOU LeBRON!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron is absolutely ****ing bonkers


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

:2worf:

jesus christ.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ROAD Warriors prevail. I wont vote for POTG since I only saw the 2nd half but I can't imagine how it isn't Lebron.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm gonna go put a bet on Auburn. Oregon has some bad karma. They're not winning any form of a championship.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

YEAH BOI!

That box score looks ridiculous :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 107-100

9 in a row, 21 of 22, and 13 in a row on the road. Oh yeah, and all alone in 1st place in Eastern conference.

LOVE THIS TEAM :worthy:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Aight. I'm convinced. I'm rocking opposing team gear to all the games down here and BOOing my ass off...Lebron is just disgusting when it's hostile.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:yep: < That's the only face that describes how I feel right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

THIS WAS NOT ROBBERY. We deserved to win this game. The refs tried to rob it from us. FROM OUR COLD, DEAD FINGERS YOU ****TY ZEBRAS. HOW DOES MIAMI'S ASS TASTE BOB DELANEY?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The ViLLains be KiLLiN iT

Fun game.

P.S. I can now say '**** you refs' without it sounding like sour grapes. Piss poor called game from what I saw.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat end up going something like 16-21 to end the game. Unreal.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Don't stop at the locker room, pull the bus around and jump in, and have the jet gassed up and ready to go. Stole their soul, Shang Tsung style. Bitches.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> I'm gonna go put a bet on Auburn. Oregon has some bad karma. They're not winning any form of a championship.


Spo is a University of Portland guy so there is that


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ditto on the excessive love for this team. Wow. They keep taking it up a notch. This is a tough team, playing pretty well, with the refs on their side that we just came back on in ridiculous fashion.

There just are no words for LeBron. He will have a golden statue outside the AAA when its all said and done.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

96 points from the Big 3 tonight. And we needed EVERY one of them.

Mike Miller plz Spo...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This just in, the HEAT are damn good.

P.S. **** Auburn, Go Ducks Quack Quack


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> Don't stop at the locker room, pull the bus around and jump in, and have the jet gassed up and ready to go. Stole their soul, Shang Tsung style. Bitches.


I ****ing LOL'd :laugh:

I was thinking of Street Fighter analogies;

Lebron










Wade










Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gx said:


> That might be it =/





Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn, that was the dagger.





Wade County said:


> Dagger by Wes.





Heated said:


> Yep thats game unless they pull something out of their ass.


:laugh: We gotta remember we have Lebron and Wade on our side next time


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Reverse jinx

GREAT SUCCESS


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If we get to 17 road wins I don't think that record will be broken for another 40 years. Not even by us. We're possibly seeing a once in a lifetime thing. When I think of the Washington game and this game I realize just how incredible it is what they're doing.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

On a sidenote, lol @ Joel's statline

29 minutes played, 0 points, 0 assists, 0 rebounds, 0 steals, 0 blocks, 1 turnover.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Gx said:


> On a sidenote, lol @ Joel's statline
> 
> 29 minutes played, 0 points, 0 assists, 0 rebounds, 0 steals, 0 blocks, 1 turnover.


finally his stone hands did some good. They prevented the goose egg.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Joel. Just Wow :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gx said:


> On a sidenote, lol @ Joel's statline
> 
> 29 minutes played, 0 points, 0 assists, 0 rebounds, 0 steals, 0 blocks, 1 turnover.


Damn, that is an impressive feat.

How about our OT lineup?

Arroyo 
Wade
JJ
Lebron
Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I thought it was odd that Spo went with the smaller lineup but lo and behold The Master Adjuster strikes again


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> I ****ing LOL'd :laugh:
> 
> I was thinking of Street Fighter analogies;
> 
> ...


How is Lebron not M.Bison? Lol.

I like Wade as Ryu and of course Bosh as Dhalsim though. HADOUKEN!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

[email protected] I hardly noticed him for 29 mins, but he definitely had a block that I guess was not noticed.

Big 3 had 41 FGs! Wade and LeBron were both really, really special. 15 & 17 fgs respectively, with 7 & 9 missed a piece. Crazy percentages.

The Big 3's highest scoring share since the ATL game, where they scored 75 of 89.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Somebody should crop those Streetfighter heads into the big 3 on the game threads, that would be epic. Goodnight all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo was just talking about that lineup. He said its something that they can go to because it gives them a dynamic look on offense and especially on defense. So we might see that again later on this season.

Spo owned up to the fact that he thought Lebron had 2 fouls which is why he took him out at the end of the 2nd, then called a 20 to get him back in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm fine with WC's choices, but Bison would be good too.

Is Magloire Zangief?



Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn, that is an impressive feat.
> 
> How about our OT lineup?
> 
> ...


Actually, LeBron was technically at C because he guarded Camby. That's some Magic Johnson ish!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron is definitely Akuma.










Bosh = the badass Aussie Kano with the way he ripped their hearts out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah OK, im down with Bison for LBJ


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Anyone else hoping Melo gets traded before Thursday?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel clearly had a block on one play that led to a fastbreak in the second half. He also had a block in the first half on a Batum jumpshot. I think he may have had a third on another layup. ****ty statisticians.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Weird look in the standings. Boston is .5 gms behind us, put they're ahead in win pct., so they're still above us in the standings.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11 games left until February 6. If by the 6th, the Heat have the best record in the east, Spo would be the coach of the East all star team. How crazy would that be after the 9-8 start and everyone calling for his head?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> LeBron: "I’ve kind of accepted this villain role everyone has placed on me and I’m OK with it."


Embrace the dark side...

:starwars:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: that's awesome. 

That was some serious god-mode ish by LBJ tonight. Unbelievable.

He had 12 at half time...and finished with 44. What THE ****.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Why do I always miss or fall asleep in the exciting games?! Dammit.

Glad we got the win, watching the highlights, and when LeBron and Dwyane are hitting their jumpers, it's a beautiful thing to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well if there was ever a game to download and watch again, its this one.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Best quote from Lebron all year. We need to be the bad guys. Both for the betterment of the NBA, and for the continued high level of play.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBron James.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I got home dead tired and missed it!?!

Nooooooooooooooo /Vader


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:

I remember that Vader 'Nooooooooooooo' - and pissing myself in the cinema from it.

LBJ has gone all Vader of late though. Dude is a road King. Wish he could give the home fans one of these performances sometime!

What is his scoring high at home? W2B - what's the difference between his Road and Home averages?

EDIT: Oh **** just saw Smithi's post with Randy in it "uh..there was a ghost...it's ectoplasm' :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> What is his scoring high at home? W2B - what's the difference between his Road and Home averages?


Scoring high at home is 35 vs Boston

Lebron at home...

19 games: 22.7ppg on 45% (27.3% from 3), 7.7apg, 6.5rpg, 1.2spg

Lebron on the road...

20 games: 27.9ppg on 50.9% (42.1% from 3), 6.8apg, 7.5rpg, 1.8spg


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, that's an even bigger margin than I thought. Ridiculous.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron killing it away from home in a playoff series will be basketball porn for Heat fans.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

I guess the fans that are booing Lebron like theres no tommorow hasn't learn their lesson that they are making Lebron an angry player in which Lebron is easily playing like that on the road with awesome performances. Even Wade is odd with Lebron performance and say he's glad he's on his team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Y-yeah.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> I'm gonna go put a bet on Auburn. Oregon has some bad karma. They're not winning any form of a championship.


Called it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Y-yeah.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:rotf:


----------

